# Best tuner for my 06 duramax?



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone use a tuner for their diesels? Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Just go to dieselplace.com and start reading.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

EFI Live is the best. But the best plug and play is probably an Edge that's what I have on the Dmax's and on the Dodge. But like mycirus said dieselplace has a ton of info kinda like asking what plow should I buy on here


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

EFI Live or the banks six gun is the best tuner for a duramax


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Another vote for EFI live, without a doubt the best thing out there, get on diesel place and find a tuner who knows his stuff. But if you want plug and play I would recommend a PPE before the Edge or Banks, Banks would be close to the bottom of my list.
Robert


----------



## ST.Louis Paintr (Mar 5, 2011)

my best buest freind has a evo from edege this truck his wicked 3 inch exhaust and cold intake and i was getting 22 mpg a gallon today. 07 silerado clssic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Efi live and then a PPE tuner all day long!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I know EFI is the best, but I've got an Edge plug and play, and it's been good. Only complaint is the EGT probe has gone wonky once and had to be replaced.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

i run an edge evo CTS race and a 5" straight pipe and i love it. i know EFI live is the best but i feel like i got a good tuner in my edge.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

buckwheat_la;1267993 said:


> Anyone use a tuner for their diesels? Which one do you guys recommend?


Your question should be which is the best tuner for either mileage or performance and at what cost?DP is where you want to ask.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd have to say Efi Live first and then PPE.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been tempted to get EFI, but I don't know enough about it to pull the trigger. The DSP5 switch is a nice option too. I am waiting for the warranty to be up before I start with all the tuning. I would say Banks makes nice products that are safe for stock transmissions, but seem over priced.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I had an edge in my old duramax and really liked it. Whatever you end up deciding on i would reccommend either having something with an egt probe or having an egt gauge installed. What i like about the edge is that it would monitor the egt and trans slip for me and defuel if it saw a problem. Just nice to have the peace of mind. Im not saying it was fool proof by any means. You can tear these trucks up in a hurry if you run it hard with any tuner. Have fun!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i just got an 06 this winter. put efi live in with a dsp5 switch. hands down id pick efi first. after that id go with ppe. buddy of mine had that for a while. tons of power with both but a little better mileage with the efi live if you get a good tune.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

When the time comes for my '06 I am going with efi live with a dsp5 switch.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have the Banks Six Gun w/ Speedloader Power PDA. I like it, enough juice for me but safe still. Mine's on an '05 LLY


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

the only thing i dont like is the learning curve that the tranny has to go through. kind of nerve racking at first when it shifts weird. smoothes out after a few days of driving. having a turbo break feature is a huge plus IMO


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

04chevy2500;1269857 said:


> the only thing i dont like is the learning curve that the tranny has to go through. kind of nerve racking at first when it shifts weird. smoothes out after a few days of driving. having a turbo break feature is a huge plus IMO


If you have a way to reset the trans it learns fast. We did the same when I put my shift kit in. Instead of a few days its reduced down to going for a drive with varying throttle positions.


----------

